# Charaktere löschen



## Deejayus (25. April 2007)

Hi,

ich habe 2 Buffed Accounts auf die meine WOW-Charaktere eigentlich verteilt werden sollte. Leider ist diese Verteilung durch die erste Version von BLASC2 fehlgeschlagen und das Addon hat gewürfelt. Ausserdem wurde ganz viele kleine Twinks mit hochgeladen, die nicht markiert waren!

Alles in allem ein großes durcheinander.

Gibt es keine funktion in der man einfach sagen kann:"Lösche den Char aus meinem mybuffed account"?


----------



## Kamosh (27. April 2007)

hallo Deejayus,

ich habe das selbe problem
soweit ich weis gibt es sowas "noch" nicht aber sie arbeiten wohl daran 

gruß kamosh


----------



## T!tania (30. April 2007)

Same here...

Bei mir stehen 3 Mules und ne Menge Chars die es gar nicht mehr gibt im Profil. Hab versucht sie auf einem zweiten buffed-Account "abzuladen" aber es geht nicht da gleicher WoW-Account. Die öffentliche Ansicht ist zwar abgeschaltet aber bei sowas bin ich halt Perfektionist. Heißt ich würde sie gerne auch aus meiner Ansicht streichen können...

Eine Löschfunktion wäre wirklich nett ;-)


----------



## Eed (30. April 2007)

Ich glaube daran wird schon gearbeitet


----------



## Deejayus (3. Mai 2007)

Na da bin ich ja froh das ich nicht der einzige bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wäre super, wenn noch eine Meldung von einem Admin kommt.


----------



## ZAM (3. Mai 2007)

Benutzt doch bitte in Zukunft die Foren-Such-Funktion.


----------



## zahni (3. Mai 2007)

hiho habe fast gleich problem kumpels spielen auf meinen  reschner und  irgent wie hat buffed  die chars bei mir in buffed zugeordnet  kann man das ändern oder irgent was machen ??? mfg zahni


----------



## bcm4web (6. Mai 2007)

ich hab genau das gleiche problem. meine Freundin hatte nen zeitlang unter meinem wow account gespielt und ihr charakter wurde immer bei mir im buffed account gespeichert. nun hat sie ihren eigenen account und ich möchte ihren charakter bei mir raus haben.

geht das? und wenn ja wie?

aus der charakterliste im spiel ist er schon raus, aber in der blasc charakter datenbank noch immer drin.


----------



## Dubitare (6. Mai 2007)

Da schreibt Zam schon schön deutlich, dass ihr die Suchfunktion benutzen sollt und trotzdem macht ihrs nicht.
ich sollte das nicht Unterstützen aber trotzdem: Nein, das geht nicht.

Die Charakter werden nach einer bestimmten Zeit automatisch gelöscht.



Carcharoth schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss, werden die Chars automatisch gelöscht, wenn 3 Monate kein Upload von Chardaten stattfindet.




da bitte, ihr pappnasen: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...mp;hl=l%F6schen


----------



## Deejayus (8. Mai 2007)

Das man die Suchfunktion benutzt soll ist die ultimative Antwort ^^
Danke das du den Thread dazu gepostet hast, sowas hilft halt weiter.


----------

